# Neck Collar for Highline, which to choose?



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I highline in the back country.

Last time we where out we had a moose nearby that really got the ponies upset. They where bouncing the highline all around. Wouldn't have wanted collars on them at that time.

When I belonged to Back Country Horsemen never saw anybody use a collar for the horse when we highlined.

Halters IMO are the way to go. Never saw or had a problem with halters and highlines. Highlines are just that.... high lines way up above the horses head and the lead rope coming off it is just long enough for the horse to be able to lay down nothing more. The highline has got some stretch in it so they can lay down more comfortably. I add a bell or a can of rocks to the highline so that during the night I can tell if there is an issue. The night of the moose really had the can of rocks popping around!

I have highlined donkeys goats, ponies and horses. All with halters.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> I've also seen nylon ones with neoprene lining, but I think that was all stainless steel hardware with nylon tested to 6000 lbs, and I really do think I'd rather it break and have a loose horse on a camp ground (he won't be alone, so he's unlikely to run far) than a seriously injured horse still tied.


I think you answered your own question. If you want it to break, look for leather.

The friends I have who use them for endurance have either nylon or padded biothane ones (like this one from Taylored Tack), as they want their horses tied to the trailer in the morning. I have known a couple horses to get into wrecks (one getting a leg over the rope, one getting a hind shoe caught in the hardware of the collar itself), but wrecks can and will happen with any type of containment.


----------

